# Riverside Trailer



## adelmo (Aug 9, 2014)

Anyone have experience with a Riverside trailer made by Riverside Mfg., Lancaster, SC. 

It appears to be late 1970's.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 9, 2014)

What are the issues your having? Got any pictures?


----------



## adelmo (Aug 9, 2014)

Looking to buy one and just wanted some feedback on likes n dislikes.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 9, 2014)

On a 40 plus year old trailer if the frame is good the rest is just parts that can be replaced.


----------

